# 1981 Torker cruiser Clint Miller Replica



## bikesnbuses (Oct 7, 2014)

I just finished my 1981 Torker 26" cruiser Clint Miller replica finally,serial #007   ..Some pics...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## rockabillyjay (Oct 7, 2014)

Radaboziacial!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 7, 2014)

*Torker*

That is perfect!! I love it. I really dig old replica builds!


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh so nice.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know much about BMX,but you built one nice bike. That is one sweet rig.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 10, 2014)

Very cool build, mine is more of a rider but much respect...


----------

